
Apple nukes Facebook app cert after Zuck's crew abused it to slurp private data - dragonbonheur
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/01/30/facebook_apple_enterprise_certificate_revocation/
======
julianlam
The hell is with the title? I hope someone at The Register got DESTROYED over
this ABOMINATION of an article title.

~~~
dragonbonheur
I've had to edit the title in El'Reg style because the original title was too
long "Furious Apple revokes Facebook's enty app cert after Zuck's crew abused
it to slurp private data"

There's really no need to destroy anyone over it. There are worse things in
the world to get mad about.

------
elemenopy
Main discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19035834](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19035834)

